# Grand Cayman -- I want to pack in some food.



## b2bailey (Feb 9, 2014)

I know I've seen prior threads about this -- but can't find at the moment. We are going to G.C. for first time and of course I've read a lot about how expensive it is to eat there.

If I want to pack a suitcase that will be checked -- are there any restrictions about what I can put in there?

Any hints, suggestions or point me to a prior post?


----------



## Cappy (Feb 9, 2014)

*they r funny about what u can bring!*

I have taken tons of food but they have to be in prepackaged or they won't let you bring it into cg! No fruit or veggies they took my frozen peas!! Great to take with you when you are snokling. All fish go right for it!! U can't bring lunchmeat from a deli has to be prepackage. Nothing from your kitchen that u fixed.


----------



## Caladezi (Feb 10, 2014)

Eating out in restaurants can be expensive but there are plenty of grocery stores on the island to stock up on most anything.  Groceries are not much more expensive than at home and it sure beats the heck out of bringing it with you on the plane.  What is much more expensive is liquor, so if you are a drinker remember to bring 1 liter/person.  A liter in Cayman costs roughly $40.00 and up. As for groceries, it's about 10-15% over prices at home.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 10, 2014)

There's a grocery store very close to the Grand Caymanian.  Check out my review in the Marketplace for info.


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've taken uncut prepackaged meats there before with no problems and so have other family members. However, once in a while an inspector will decide to confiscate something which we've brought in on other occasions and there's nothing you can do. Would not suggest taking more than you can afford to lose. We always take individually packaged oatmeal for breakfast. Never had a problem with boxed raisins either.


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 12, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> I know I've seen prior threads about this -- but can't find at the moment. We are going to G.C. for first time and of course I've read a lot about how expensive it is to eat there.
> 
> If I want to pack a suitcase that will be checked -- are there any restrictions about what I can put in there?
> 
> Any hints, suggestions or point me to a prior post?



I don't usually don't pack foods, but I had heard G.C. was expensive too (for everything), so for our trip there, I made the exception and packed an entire carry on suitcase of food items.  I didn't bring any veggies, meat or fruits and I know their are restrictions on those items.  

Things I did bring were:  coffee, cookies, pringles chips, candy, pretzels, microwave popcorn, peanut butter, almonds, cashews, cheeze its, crackers, a box of spaghetti, taco shells, taco seasoning, crystal lite packets, chex snack mix, Ziploc bags, salt&pepper, etc....

I actually fit quite a bit, I had multiples of each item.  It was mostly all our our snacks for the week and a few items to prepare a couple of dinners in.  When we got there we bought our own liquor/wine and additional items for the meals we would be eating in.  We still ate out for a few times for dinner, a couple of lunches and a couple of breakfasts but, we'd rather spend our money on excursions or souvenirs that eating every meal out.   Then when your vacation has ended you can use the empty suitcase for souvenirs on the way home!

Another post had said it was only 10-15% more for groceries, but that might only be true for certain states or countries, you have to take that into consideration.  I knew ahead of time from asking ?'s to others that live in the same state or area I live in so I had an idea what to expect.  Groceries were 50% more than what I pay at home and liquor even more than double!

Have fun, Grand Cayman was one of our favorite family trips, loved it there!


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied. This is a last minute 'unbudgeted' trip so wanted to do all I can to save a little money.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 12, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Thanks to all who replied. This is a last minute 'unbudgeted' trip so wanted to do all I can to save a little money.


If you bring meat, it needs to be "cryo-packed" - think Bacon, hot dogs, meats from costco - and must have a USDA stamp on it.
We shop at Hurleys http://hurleys.ky/home.php and since we stay at the Morritt's Tortuga also use Foster's Express http://fosters-iga.com/fff/ by the resort.
You can bring dry goods/snacks from home as well.
It is only the meat that has restrictions.


----------



## ralphd (Apr 18, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> If you bring meat, it needs to be "cryo-packed" - think Bacon, hot dogs, meats from costco - and must have a USDA stamp on it.
> We shop at Hurleys http://hurleys.ky/home.php and since we stay at the Morritt's Tortuga also use Foster's Express http://fosters-iga.com/fff/ by the resort.
> You can bring dry goods/snacks from home as well.
> It is only the meat that has restrictions.



Agree GrayFal!


----------



## Caladezi (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Ralph:  Good to hear from you.  I'm still fighting the battle with DM at Morritts but else is well.  Hope all is well with you and yours.  I'm up in Rochester, Mn. this weekend for a wedding but will be back home in Florida on Sunday.  Are you still in Celebration?

Frank


----------



## ralphd (Apr 20, 2014)

Caladezi said:


> Hey Ralph:  Good to hear from you.  I'm still fighting the battle with DM at Morritts but else is well.  Hope all is well with you and yours.  I'm up in Rochester, Mn. this weekend for a wedding but will be back home in Florida on Sunday.  Are you still in Celebration?
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank,

Glad to hear you are doing well. Everything is great here.
Yes we are still here in Celebration. Too cold in the rest of the states.

See some comments about maintenance at Morritts - too bad it is a great place. Evidently David hasn't changed much. We are members at DVC and RHC Cozumel now. 

Take care and stay warm until you get back to Florida.

Ralph


----------

